# 96 ultima stuck in 3rd gear /w ck eng. light



## jwade (Jun 17, 2006)

How do I pull code to see why trans is stuck in 3rd gear. it has been serviced. and fluid is good level. 
btw--lots of great info on this forum. thanks, jwade


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

there is a computer to the right of the gas pedal.
there is a white screw that you can wrotate with a regular
(nonphilips) screwdriver. 
you turn the key into "on" position but don't start the car.
then you turn the screw fully clockwise, wait 2 seconds and 
turn it fully back(counterclockwise) then the engine light will flash observe the
pattern (for example 3 long flashes 5 short flashes) . there may be several
errors at the same time. 
then you have to look up what the error is in a nissan repair manual. I suggest you 
buy it (costs like 10$). there you may be able to find many answers.

I have 95 altima and it has ODB 2 slot. 
go to autozone and they will check your error for free.

but I guess it's not the engine. it is most probably transmission problem.
don't know much about transmission.


----------

